# Want to see a picture of me on the toilet?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

Very civilised over in Egypt they provide toilet facilities in the most unexpected places..







Me off Sharm 2009 :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Very good ray

You haven't got crabs then 8O in the u bend I mean :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You can see why they used to be called 'water closets'. :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is that a seat of learning.

cabby


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like the flush is a bit fierce.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear Ray. You have forgotten to take down your trousers!!


----------

